# Offset diesel costs by being a courier! Anyvan.com



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This site is being increasingly used by motorhomers (they have space) to act as a courier to transport goods on both UK and European trips:

www.anyvan.com

Think of it as eBay bidding for a Courier service between two points.

Dave


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

.....bearing in mind (I think I am correct) if the van is over 3.5 tonne, the goods are not that required for habitation purposes, you will need a HGV license class 3 as the van is then HGV not PHGV.
Malc  :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Van*

THanks Dave,

I run around in a 3500kG van during the day so may be interesting. I am on limited connection at the moment so will research it better when I get back.

TM


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Surely carriage insurance will come into courier work?Sounds a good idea but I reckon there would be complications, as always.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

It doesn't make any difference, if you have GF rights to drive up to 7.5t you can drive a motorhome or lorry, you just need a certificate of professional competence. (CPC)

Its the Motorhome that needs upgrading to HGV from PHGV, needs a tacho, different insurance, and a class 7 MOT. But that's only if you tell em. :wink:

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Malc,

I'm unclear on the point you are making; perhaps you would elaborate.

If it is linked with whether a motorhome is a goods vehicle, then been there, done that, got the tee-shirt and covered here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-694755.html#694755

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*goods*



Malc said:


> .....bearing in mind (I think I am correct) if the van is over 3.5 tonne, the goods are not that required for habitation purposes, you will need a HGV license class 3 as the van is then HGV not PHGV.
> Malc  :lol:


We have a big family and use a lot of loo roll!

(someone want four pallets of loo roll moving)


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

OK, this is driving me crazy :evil: 
There is a name for this offering of part/full loads. In the good-old-days wagon drivers would drop off a load and then go to a nearby ..... firm and see what there was to be shifted where 8) 
If drivers were lucky, they would get a load going somewhere near home every so often and they would get to see the family... :lol: 
But what where these firms called?
And do they still exist?
Somebody who is not senile - put me out of my misery, please.
Patrick


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Tramping, or Cabotage if international.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

midgeteler said:


> Tramping, or Cabotage if international.


No. The drivers were tramps and were said to be tramping (as with cargo ships doing the same thing) but the firms who brokered the loads had another name???
Patrick


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

In my day Patrick 1967/79 they were called Clearing houses.

A One Leeds
Silver Roadways (Tate and Lyle) Liverpool,Rutherglen, Norwich
McViehs, Grimsby,Poole,Avonmouth. 
Federated, Smethick.

I have a notebook somewhere full a firms, they made a fortune :lol: 
We did all the work, they got a nice fat commision.
happy days thou, no tachos :wink: 

Les


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

tinkering said:


> In my day Patrick 1967/79 they were called Clearing houses.
> 
> A One Leeds
> Silver Roadways (Tate and Lyle) Liverpool,Rutherglen, Norwich
> ...


Thats it. Simple now you remind me!!!
Thanks
Patrick


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

overthemoon said:


> Surely carriage insurance will come into courier work?Sounds a good idea but I reckon there would be complications, as always.


I'm not sure if "carriage insurance" is the same thing, but business cover would certainly be needed if carrying anything for reward.

My insurer for one would demand a hefty increase in premium and my current policy doesn't even allow me to travel into work in the MH.

Profit margin hit straight away 

Ken.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I looked into courier work when the chemical business started to slide downwards two years ago.

*Insurance *and no guarantee of continuity of work put me off.

Don`t try being a courier without informing your insurance company.
And read the first lines of the ad. Are you a courier? of course you are not.

Dave p


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I hope you get to examine the "goods" before they are parcelled up! 8) :lol: or you could be away a lot longer than you think.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Forgetting the legal or otherwise of using a MH, is it really practical to carry items such as tables, beds, sofa's, rayburns, double glazing windows, fridge freezers & large boxes etc.etc.

How do you load this sort of item into a MH through the hab door?

Leave it to the professionals and use your MH for what it was intended.

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I must confess I've had a 250cc 150kg scooter inside mine, and I don't mean a garage! 

Oh. And a double bed. And a large christmas tree.

Not all at the same time, mind!

Many of us choose a van to have a large door 

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Have used <these> no problems, drivers very eager to please.

Dick


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> I must confess I've had a 250cc 150kg scooter inside mine, and I don't mean a garage!
> 
> Oh. And a double bed. And a large christmas tree.
> 
> ...


With a van conversion, I dare say you can get those items through the sliding door, but not so with a coachbuilt MH.

Must admit, a large door for use as a courier was not top of my priorities when I purchased.

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Must admit, a large door for use as a courier was not top of my priorities when I purchased. "

On the assumption that is not sarcasm, I infer you consider some motorhomers do. Strange.

Dave


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Everyone purchases what suits their needs and I have no problem whatsoever with that. 

I didn't infer anything other than just as you chose to have a van with a big door, I chose one that did not. 

Nothing strange in that as far as I can see. 

Keith


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

What a load of tripe, I bought my van for fun and leisure, not transporting goods, anyway , when u go ovr 3.5t don u need an operators license for hire and reward transit goods?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

tinkering said:


> In my day Patrick 1967/79 they were called Clearing houses.
> 
> A One Leeds
> Silver Roadways (Tate and Lyle) Liverpool,Rutherglen, Norwich
> ...


Les,now that brings back some memories (Silver Roadways ) use to cadge a lift from Lpool down to London for Lpool away games .Drove up as far as the midlands,Driver would drop his trailer in a layby and turn around and head back north,another driver would pick up his load and head south .If i remember the cab was a Sedan.   

Les


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Les.
Went into Silver Roadways L/pool,in the 70's,when asked were i wanted a load to,said,"Matlock market place",chap said ," I have a load for Thorntons at Belper?". Only the town next door,RESULT!. Happy days.
Gearjammer


----------



## dssuper5 (Dec 6, 2007)

As I remember Clearance Houses in and around Tilbury Docks were considered crooks by the drivers, only paying for the fuel to carry out the job, ok if it was to your home town. If you look on the website mentioned, they say the average cost is £0.38 pence. If that is what they are charging the customer I cannot see them paying a cost effective amount to the driver, to cover fuel- insurance- wear and tear- and make a profit.


----------



## kenthepub (Nov 6, 2010)

*Carrying cargo*

i am sure anyone using a motorhome over 3.5ton to carry goods for hire and reward would be classed as driving an HGV and require.

Commercial insurance
Commercial road tax
Goods in Transit insurance
a CPC
An operators license
A tachograph and the means to download it.

the list goes on and on, or, you could just become a haulier.


----------



## DavetheCoo (Jan 18, 2011)

dssuper5 said:


> If you look on the website mentioned, they say the average cost is £0.38 pence. If that is what they are charging the customer I cannot see them paying a cost effective amount to the driver, to cover fuel- insurance- wear and tear- and make a profit.


Funnily enough I've just been working on rates for a delivery service - client has a small Transit van, value £2500.

The rate per mile comes in at a smidgen below 80 pence!

Whilst this service may seem an attractive way of earning some money, it is definitely not for the motorhome owner.

1 Goods in transit insurance - who has that for their motorhome.

2. Public liability insurance - ditto (and the PL insurance for your moho policy won't cover you if carrying goods for hire or reward).

3. If over 3.5 tonnes GVW (as shown on the vehicle plate)
then Operators Licence (which costs several hundred pounds and requires a professionally competent person to manage the operation.

If you just take a chance and get caught (with a vehicle over 3.5 tonnes), VOSA have the power to seize the vehicle. Explain that to the finance company (never mind the customer whose goods have been seized.

As you all may have guessed, I'm totally against this for the private individual - leave it to the professionals and don't take food off their tables!

Who would offer to do a kidney transplant for your nearest and dearest just because they were going to be at the hospital anyway? Exactly.

Mooo


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

What were you driving in those days gearjammer?.

I had a AEC Mercury/Mandater,then a Governor's motor a six wheel Guy with a 150HP 6LX Gardener/two speed Eaton axle,58 mph, 14 to the gallon unless you were in Aberdeen gear :lol: :lol:

My MH has more HP and its only 3.8 tons .

Ringwood to Petershead 18 hrs,better not say any more :wink: 

Take care Les


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

It wounds like ' work' to me, gave that up a long time ago.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Derv*

I have just checked some prices.

Tesco Kent Diesel £1.33 a litre
LeClerc Le Mans £1.10 a litre

That is 23p a litre higher or more than £1 a gallon

I use fuel for business and in the last few weeks my fill up has increased by more than £10. Mrs. TM uses her car as a Care Assistant and it is costing her a fortune. Employer will not pay her any more mind. Based on the Inland revenue's antique rates.

In 2002/3 the allowance was 40p a mile for the first 10,000 miles
For 2010/11 the allowance is still 40p per mile!

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Having run a fleet of commercial vehicles in my business I reckon this would be as good as impossible to do legally. I recomment that people don't try it, Alan.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

If anyone feels like making money when they are using their MH, why don't they try advertisements. Get a company to provide an advertising logo/poster and put it on the back and sides of your MH. It would also have the advantage of giving the people who like to travel up your a.. something to read while they are behind you.

Dave


----------



## Tony845 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Man And Van London Prices*

Britannia Man And Van London is Rapidly Growing Man And Van Removals Company in London According to CEO Tony since the Price of Petrol fell down they are thinking to change the removals London Price Visit : URL removed by staff


----------



## Tony845 (Mar 3, 2015)

I had meeting with Ryan the Moving Cordinator at Wilson URL removed by staff he said specially when you travelling to France make sure you Check all Toll Charges before you start travelling.


----------



## Tony845 (Mar 3, 2015)

The Reason Behind the Success of Dex Man Van Company is their control on Maintenance Budget of their Motor Vehicles.

Check URL removed by staff


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

3 year anniversary of the thread :wink2:

Happy Birthday >

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> 3 year anniversary of the thread :wink2:
> 
> Happy Birthday >
> 
> ...


You've got to get the ads in where you can 

tony


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

That'll teach me to look at the date on threads:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to get a lot of work out of MTvan.com, but then the courier game changed drastically and why I got out of it, suddenly no one wanted to pay full whack for long distance work, they all wanted it done as a back load, killed the job almost overnight, some companies still prefer to know who they're dealing with so stick with the local firms, it also killed the 7.5t work as the big outfits were charging around £55 for a pallet to anywhere in the UK so they kept their trucks busy.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We enjoy our motor home for wandering around the country. The thought of carrying goods for a few pence, having to go to a specific location, drop them off. Not for me I am afraid.

However, if you need to for the reason the OP said, ie offsetting costs, good luck to you.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> it also killed the 7.5t work as the big outfits were charging around £55 for a pallet to anywhere in the UK so they kept their trucks busy.


We used to do all of our own deliveries, all over the UK and up to Inverness, but we pay Palletline now, they can deliver a pallet to Inverness far cheaper than we can, so why bother?

As far as carrying stuff as a courier, I wouldn't touch that with a VERY long bargepole, especially anything going Foreign.

Peter


----------

